# The "LA Times" Festival of Books



## Lonna (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey, all, I'm going to the "LA Times Festival of Books" tomorrow, April 23, from 10:00 a.m.---6:00 p.m.. The Festival has tons of wonderful storytelling, drama, children's exhibits, and publisher tents such as my own "Booksurge"located in Zone A, Wilson Plaza, Booth 158. This is all at UCLA (University of Los Angeles) in Los Angeles. The Festival also lasts from 10:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. on Sunday, April 24, but I will not be there. It would be so cool if I saw someone from TTF! There should be lots of Tolkien's books and movie memorabelia.

If anyone is in the area, please drop by and I'll give you a book or two of my four.

Please say a prayer for me! This has been one of my most hectic weeks ever, with my husband in and out of heart surgery (don't worry; somone will be looking after him tomorrow.)

Hope to see you there


----------

